# Perfect Cable Knit Hat Pattern - FREE



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Cables are one of my favorite design features in knitting and these hats are so nice that I can't wait to start knitting a new hat. The powder blue is a nice color for winter. the pattern is from Purl Soho.

http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/09/04/traveling-cable-hat/


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this pattern... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Such a lovely cabled hat! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Cables are one of my favorite design features in knitting and these hats are so nice that I can't wait to start knitting a new hat. The powder blue is a nice color for winter. the pattern is from Purl Soho.
> 
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2014/09/04/traveling-cable-hat/


One of my favorite patterns, you've done a beautiful job.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I love cables, thanks for the lovely pattern.


----------



## kathy1941 (Apr 24, 2012)

lovely work. thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the link to the pattern. There is also a pattern for fingerless gloves to match the hat.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pretty


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks, nice hat!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for the link :thumbup:


----------



## 69 years young (Feb 13, 2016)

Love this pattern. Tried to make with worsted yarn and it was very small. I recently purchased some silk wool 50 g. (SMC select). When I put on 16" needles it's too tight. I'm considering using double points. Can you advise me what other yarn might be comparable to soho's. I understand it's 100g. I'm very confused by yarn weights as I have some that's 195 g and it is very thin


----------



## 69 years young (Feb 13, 2016)

Love this pattern. Tried to make with worsted yarn and it was very small. I recently purchased some silk wool 50 g. (SMC select). When I put on 16" needles it's too tight. I'm considering using double points. Can you advise me what other yarn might be comparable to soho's. I understand it's 100g. I'm very confused by yarn weights as I have some that's 195 g and it is very thin


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

69 years young said:


> Love this pattern. Tried to make with worsted yarn and it was very small. I recently purchased some silk wool 50 g. (SMC select). When I put on 16" needles it's too tight. I'm considering using double points. Can you advise me what other yarn might be comparable to soho's. I understand it's 100g. I'm very confused by yarn weights as I have some that's 195 g and it is very thin


If you click on the Ravelry site for this hat, look at the different yarns used by other knitters and that should help you.
I have made this with Paton's Wool Worsted, size 5 and 7 circulars, Magic Loop. It turned out great.


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful thank you love knitting cables ..


----------

